# Como obtener la ecuacion de una valvula para el llenado de un tanque de agua



## JULYANDREA (Jun 18, 2009)

hola soy nueva en los foros, y  no se como obtener o seleccion una valvula  para el control de llenado de un tanque de agua


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 25, 2009)

JULYANDREA: Para empezar a ayudarte debes ser lo mas explicita sobre tu consulta, no te ahorres detalles, cuentanos que es lo que quieres hacer. Haz un esquema en un papel blanco con lapiz de mina negra y tomale una foto con una webcam y adjuntala en tu proximo contacto. Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 25, 2009)

El primer paso para seleccionar una valvula es saber la medida y el tipo de tubo en donde ira instalada, despues se seleccionan las caracteristicas de voltaje con las que trabajara la bobina

Para darte mas detalles tienes que darnos una explicacion un poco mas amplificadora como dice tecnogirl....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2009)

¡ Bienvenida JULYANDREA !

Como te dice Tecnogirl , necesitamos más datos para orientarte mejor, por ejemplo el caudal , o sea si la electroválvula será de 3/8' o de 4' , a que presión va a trabajar , a que tensión funcionaría su bobina , o si será por si o por no , o proporcional ... ¿temperatura?

contanos !


----------



## JULYANDREA (Jun 29, 2009)

necesito saber el modelamiento o las ecuaciones matematicas de un Sistema de Tanque de agua atemperada, el cual tiene entrada de agua fria con flujo constante y otra entrada de agua caliente de flujo regulado.  la salida es por gravedad por el fondo por medio de un tubo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

haberlo dicho antes.... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caudal_(fluido)

aunque no entiendo que tiene que ver la temperatura... a menos que sea tan elevada que la perdida por vapor sea considerable....


----------



## snowboard (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola.
Primero debes definir los caudales que necesitas para alimentar tu estanque (que mantenga la temperatura que necesitas y que no se revalse). Despues de eso escojes la válvula (en función del caudal, tipo de control, presión, materiales...).
Si vas a usar una electrovalvula te recomiendo usar el software (gratis) de esta marca de electrovalvula para que tengas una idea de lo que necesitas.
http://www.ascojoucomatic.nl/wbs/w3b.exe/_es/reframe.html?Url=/wbs/w3b.exe/_es/560/563

saludos


----------



## JULYANDREA (Jun 29, 2009)

necesito saber el modelamiento o las ecuaciones matematicas de un Sistema de Tanque de agua atemperada, el cual tiene entrada de agua fria con flujo constante y otra entrada de agua caliente de flujo regulado. la salida es por gravedad por el fondo por medio de un tubo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

se le rayo el disco...


----------



## snowboard (Jun 29, 2009)

Mira, puedes hacer una relación lineal que será tan buena como cualquier ecuación, lo que debes considerar para que esto funciones es que debes "mezclar" el agua para tratara de hacer la transmisión de temperatura lo mas homogenea posible.

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 2, 2009)

JULYANDREA: El caso que planteas es del terreno de la transferencia de calor y la Termodinamica. Hay otro hilo en el Foro que tocó un caso algo parecido. Miralo, ya que te dará  algunas ideas de cómo formular el modelo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about34597.html

Lo interesante de la consulta de JULYANDREA es que muy seguramente hemos resuelto mas de una vez en la vida, de una forma intuitiva, sin modelo matematico, un sistema parecido, cuando combinamos el agua fria y la caliente al momento de tomar una ducha: para ello ajustamos la apertura de cada llave/valvula de modo que se obtenga un cierto caudal y una determinada temperatura de la mezcla que resulten aceptables para bañarnos. 

Aprovecharemos este sistema para construir el modelo que nos preguntan. Las tuberias y valvulas de agua fria y caliente son iguales, y lo que cambiamos es la apertura relativa en cada valvula. El agua fria y la caliente entran al tanque/mezclador, se mezclan y segun los principios de la Termodinamica, el calor fluye del agua caliente a la fria: el agua fria se calienta y la caliente, se enfria, y la mezcla alcanza una temperatura entre la temperatura del agua caliente y la fria.

Empecemos definiendo algunas variables para describir el sistema: sea

Qf = Caudal del agua fria entrando al tanque.
Qc = Caudal del agua caliente entrando al tanque
Tf = Temp del agua fria.
Tc = Temp del agua caliente.
Qs = Caudal de agua a la salida del tanque
Ts = Temperatura del agua a la salida del tanque

Se asume que el tanque es de paredes rigidas y adiabaticas (esto es, esta hecho de un aislante termico perfecto de modo que no hay fuga de calor al medio ambiente). Ahora establecemos algunas relaciones entre las variables:

1. Si cierro totalmente la llave del agua caliente y dejo totalmente abierta la fria: Qs = Qf, y Ts = Tf.
2. Si cierro totalmente la llave del agua fria y dejo totalmente abierta la caliente: Qs = Qc, y Ts = Tc.
3. Si abro totalmente ambas llaves, la suma de los caudales entrantes debe ser igual al caudal de la mezcla a la salida, entonces: Qs = Qf + Qc. Esto es cierto por la consideracion de que el tanque tiene paredes rigidas y entonces no almacena agua de la mezcla dentro de el.
4. Generalizando la anterior relacion: Qs = kf*Qf + kc*Qc.
donde kf y kc son valores entre 0 y 1 (o si prefieren, 0% a 100%) que representan la apertura relativa de cada una de las llaves. JULYANDREA dice que el agua fria tiene un flujo constante, luego kf es un valor fijo y conocido. El valor de kc depende de las variables de salida del sistema (Ts y Qs), es decir, es la variable a controlar, o sea: kc = f(Qs, Ts).

5. El cambio de temperatura del agua caliente dentro del tanque es: Tc-Ts
6. El cambio de temperatura del agua fria dentro del tanque es: Ts-Tf
7. Como la energia no se crea ni destruye, el calor cedido por el agua caliente debe ser igual al calor ganado por el agua caliente.
8. Y asi, JULYANDREA sigues construyendo el modelo del sistema. 

Leete  libros de transmision de calor y/o Termodinamica. Saludos  .


----------



## marti2006 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola tecnogirl, quiero consultar si pudiste completar el modelo del sistema, estoy tratando de hacer algo muy similar un control de temperatura y nivel de un tanque con 2 entradas de agua y salida por gravedad, donde la variable manipulada sea el agua fria, la variable fija el agua caliente y la variable controlada la temperatura de salida, manteniendo el nivel constante para evitar desborde, cualquier ayuda o idea se agradece. saludos¡¡¡


----------



## cristard (Jun 30, 2012)

una pregunta el modelamiento del sistema tiene que ser perfecto o puedes asumir como dice tecnogirl que la temperatura del tanque esta a cierta temperatura. porque en la vida real se necesita un tiempo antes de alcanzar la temperatura deseada y eso se llama tiempo de establecimineto en cualquier señal.

en los modelamientos de cualquier sistema es fácil de entender si empiezas hacer bloques y cada bloque representa un objeto del sistema en tu caso hay dos bloques que son las valvulas uno de aguafria y otra de caliente, otro bloque es el tanque ademas tienes dos entradas y una sola salida despues de esto tienes que ver en que orden van los bloques en tu caso los bloques de valvulas van en paralelo pero antes del bloque de la vlavula de agua caliente debe haber otro bloque que caliente el agua le pones bloque de la estufa y las salidas de las valvulas van al bloque de tanque la salida de este debe ir a otro bloque de retroalimentacion para que tu sistema sea estable teniendo eso ya fijo las ecuaciones son faciles porque puedes ver la relacion por el orden de los bloques solo le pones letras y ves la relacion como lo que entra es igual alo que sale y ya


----------



## marti2006 (Jun 30, 2012)

se puede asumir la temperatura del estanque a cierta temperatura, tengo bastante avanzado pero nose que tan bien este realizado estoy terminando un esquema que realice así como la función de transferencia que obtuve para que puedas verlo y decirme que te parece termino en una hora mas aproximadamente, gracias por tu ayuda. saludos


----------



## marti2006 (Jun 30, 2012)

No alcance a terminar de escribir en el procesador de textos lo realizado, pero adjunto el avance se agradecen comentarios o ayuda si hay alguien que lo pueda hacer mejor aun jejeje, bueno la idea es obtener la funcion de transferencia entre la temperatura de salida y la temperatura del flujo frio, para poder controlar el sistema a una temperatura constante en el estanque y mantener el nivel dentro del mismo.


----------



## cristard (Jul 1, 2012)

hola me parece que en la ecuacion de q(i)=qr(t)-(r) deberias sumarle la variable de agua fria que es la que compensaria la evaporacion ya que si usas esa ecuacion al final el tanque quedaria vacio.
porque una de tus condiciones es el nivel constante del agua.

y una pregunta es para una maestria ese proyecto,a mi me gusta la automatizacion y control;y creo que pronto me va a tocar repasar todos los conceptos de control y hallar la funcion de transferencia y usas matlb pra grafica los polos y ceros,si es estable o inestable huy me duale la cabeza al pensar en eso jajaja todo si inicio mi maestria

y cuando vi todos esos datos me acorde de mis clases de control y las noches sin dormir tratando de hacer un controlador para una planta y sin saber si habia escogido bien el orden de la planta para implementar el controlador,ademas de recordar a chen y todos esos japoneses que hicieron libros de control



hola pera me equivoque la ecuacion que te falta o esta imlicita es la de qr  que es igual a qi mas el flujo de agua fria
 en tu caso pues mediste desde la valvula un valor y ese valor es igual a (0.97)L/s=Qi(t)+Qu(t)-Qs(t) para que el nivel sea constante la ecuacion la saque por simple observacion ya que en tu dibujo hay dos entradas una agua fria y agua caliente y dos salidas que seria la bomba y la salida del agua mirala bien de todos modos porque me puedo equivocar


----------



## marti2006 (Jul 1, 2012)

Que  tal compadre antes que nada agradezco tu interés por ayudarme jejejeje, bueno yo tengo calculada la función de transferencia, esa ecuación que mencionas esta en el balance de masa solo que no tengo despejado qr(t) sino todos los flujos sumados he igualados a cero, el sistema ahora cuenta con una válvula simple de flotador que por nivel va rellendo el tanque con agua de la red, la idea es que el flujo de agua fria también compense el gasto por condensación manteniendo el nivel constante, ahora mi gran pregunta es para que el nivel sea constante la suma de flujos debe ser igual a cero, pero si hago esto como solo quiero manipular el flujo de agua fria para controlar la temperatura si tengo qs(t) fijo por el nivel del estanque y la resistencia de la válvula al manipular el flujo  frio de agua variare el nivel del estanque por lo cual eso me tiene complicado creo que tambien necesitare controlar el flujo de salida, que crees tu? o sera necesario un control en cascada que controle el nivel en el lazo interno y la temperatura en el lazo externo? bueno una vez mas agradezco tu ayuda y este es un trabajo de titulo pero es un experimento ya que no he encontrado ningún trabajo igual de los que he buscado en google, necesito la función de transferencia del control de temperatura y nivel en un estanque de agua con 2 flujos de entrada y una salida y adaptarlo al modelo que tengo dibujado. saludos compadre


----------



## marti2006 (Jul 2, 2012)

te adjunto lo que he realizado no olvidar que esta basado en los 2 pdf que adjunte antes, pueden haber errores ya que estuve muchas horas desarrollándolo, espero tus comentarios. saludos


----------



## cristard (Jul 2, 2012)

hola observando el proceso no se si las perdidas por evaporacion afecten mucho a tu sistema porque el agua  hierbe a 100 grados centigrados a nivel del mar y si tu planta solo quieren mantener una temperatura estable que no implique una cantidad significativa de evaporacion podrias asumir que el flujo de entrada de agua fria debe ser igual a la salida del agua ya que el flujo caliente es constante,

y tu funcion de trnasferencia entonces se comportaria en que tan caliente debe estar la resistencia para cierta cantidad de entrada de agua

y si quieres que la resistencia sea fija pues la funcion  si tendria que estar en el flujo de entrada y salida ya que si tienes una cantidad de agua fria entrado el sistema debe cerrar la salida para que no afecte en gran medida la temperatura
otro error que veo es que si tu valvula es por flotador como la de los baños pues si el nivel es constante el flotador no sirve porque el funciona es por la variabilidad del nivel de agua entonces no tiene caso esa  forma de valvula

solo te puedo decir eso porque ya los calculos tendria que volver a a repasar los libros y recordar las trasformads de laplace series de furier y todos esos hp que no tenian television y me pusieron a parir en la u jajjaja


----------

